# guter Dremel für ca 50 €



## lows (27. Juni 2008)

*guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Also ich bin auf der suche nach einem gutem dremel ( für n bischen case modden) für max 50€
könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen??
danke im voraus


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Da gibts nur den einen zu empfehlen:
Dremel 300 für genau 50 Euro


----------



## lows (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

kann der auch 3mm blech präzise schneiden?


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

na klar, die richtigen trennscheiben drauf und ab gehts... dauert aber ein wenig...


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*



lows schrieb:


> kann der auch 3mm blech präzise schneiden?



Die 50 Euro sind ja quasi unschlagbar. Ich werd meinem Baumarkt des Vertrauen's mal ein Besucht abstatten und mich dort umsehen. Was braucht man den für Trennscheiben um am besten am Gehäuse rum zu dremeln?


Gruß


----------



## lows (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

stimmt würde ich gerne wissen 
sind die diamanttrennscheiben  besser als die beiliegenden beim blechschneiden oder übertrieben?


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Diamanttrennscheiben sind für Glas oder gehärteten Stahl. Für alles andere sind sie aber kaum zu gebrauchen. Um Stahl zu schneiden, einfach die schicken schwarzen kaufen. ^^


----------



## xTc (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*



Klutten schrieb:


> Um Stahl zu schneiden, einfach die schicken schwarzen kaufen. ^^



Okay.  Das sagt mir viel.

Werde entweder Morgen oder Montag mal in den Baumarkt fahren und mir sowas ansehen. Für mein Lian Li würden es also quasi die "schwarzen" Schreiben oder Diamanttrennscheiben tun.


Ich denke so ein Dremel für 50 Euro erfüllt die Arbeit schon ganz gut. Vielen Dank nochmal für den genialen Tipp. 


Gruß


----------



## CiSaR (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

also kann den dremel 300 nur empfehlen, habe ihn selber und der macht sich echt super  und diese schwarzen scheiben kann ich auch empfehlen, die schneiden einfach super


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Sind Lian Li Tower nicht aus Aluminium? Wenn ja, bloß keine Diamantscheiben kaufen. Weder normaler Stahl noch Aluminium lassen sich mit Diamantscheiben trennen. Aluminium setzt sie sofort zu und weicher Stahl lässt sie schnell ausglühen.


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*



Klutten schrieb:


> Sind Lian Li Tower nicht aus Aluminium? Wenn ja, bloß keine Diamantscheiben kaufen. Weder normaler Stahl noch Aluminium lassen sich mit Diamantscheiben trennen. Aluminium setzt sie sofort zu und weicher Stahl lässt sie schnell ausglühen.




Ja, die Lian Li's sind aus Alu. Gehen dafür auch die schwarzen Scheiben? Haben die auch einen Namen?  Oder welche sind für Alu am besten?


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Es müssen welche aus Verbundstoffen sein. dremel trennscheibe –› Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de

Arbeite mit sehr wenig Druck und halte das Ding in Bewegung. Alu wird schnell warm und setzt die Dinger zu. Wahrscheinlich brauchst du deswegen mehrere.


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

und nicht verkanten, sonst können die dir um die ohren fliegen...


----------



## Fabian (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

und ne schutzbrille tragen
sicher ist sicher sonen alusplitter im auge ist nicht gerade angenehm


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Dann schauts nämlich so aus ....


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

ja brille kann ich nur empfehlen ich nehm immer meine sonnenbrille


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. April 2011)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

will jetzt keinen alten post wieder vorkramen, wollte aber auch keinen neuen anfangen 
meine frage: ist der dremel 300 immer noch ziemlich gut oder gibt es mittlerweile bessere für 50€ ...... das thema ist ja mittlerweile über 2,5 jahre alt, kann ja sein dass sich da was geändert hat


----------



## Orka45 (6. April 2011)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Soviel ich weis sind Dremel nur von Proxxon empfehlenswert. Die haben innen nur ein billiges Getriebe, dass gerne mal abraucht. Auch bei den marken Dremeln!  

Nimm lieber ne Flex. ist schneller und hat mehr power fürs gleiche Geld


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. April 2011)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

naja gut, aber bei na flex kannste nich so viele verschieden aufsätze dranmachen


----------



## redBull87 (6. April 2011)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

Mein erster Dremel war auch der Dremel 300, sehr gutes, zuverlässiges und preiswertes Werkzeug. Kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## Per4mance (6. April 2011)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

hab noch nen orginal dremel aus der ersten generation wo er frisch raus is . läuft immer noch mit den ersten kohlen. also ich bin damit noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bierverkoster (7. April 2011)

*AW: guter Dremel für ca 50 €*

ich hab mir jetzt den proxxon bestellt, ist gerade bei plus.de im angebot:
Proxxon 50/E Modellbauer- & Gravierset mit Micromot - bei Plus.de


----------

